# what does tren e make you feel like?



## Rednack (Jun 26, 2012)

I just hit 200mg of tren e in an unmarked bottle
and two hours after pinning i feel like i just snorted a 8 ball of cocaine?


any suggestions?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 26, 2012)

it was probably meth.


----------



## Rednack (Jun 26, 2012)

no where near it bro, i'm alot better now
musta been the oil..


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 26, 2012)

u might of nicked a vein..


----------



## Rednack (Jun 26, 2012)

if thats the case i need to start nicking alot more veins..


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2012)

Tren makes me want to commit homicide. I feel like a pissed off animal on it...it works but man it's rough to run for me.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2012)

Rednack said:


> if thats the case i need to start nicking alot more veins..



Haha!! 
Seriously huh. Damn I hope I nick a vein tonight lol


----------



## Imosted (Jun 26, 2012)

I like cocaine, i mean tren.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 26, 2012)

Tren is for Homosexuals who want an excuse to tie other men's balloon knots.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 26, 2012)

I.V. cocaine is the best rush in the world.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 26, 2012)

Trencaine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2012)

TREN & COKE & BATHSALTS.......


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 26, 2012)

makes me feel like a piece of shit!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

never done Tren, knowing me right now, if i do some TREN i will go on a bender, Fly to where Silhua lives, knock on his door, kick it in when he opens and sit my wrinkled up pooper right on his mouth and make him lick my ass….then i will beat him to death with a rolling pin, move his naked fat body to the middle of the road, slide a huge candle up his ass and light it……..


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2012)

Tren makes me want to punch Jesus in his face.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Tren makes me want to punch Jesus in his face.


Jesus does tren too... He would go into a holy tren rage and own you.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> never done Tren, knowing me right now, if i do some TREN i will go on a bender, Fly to where Silhua lives, knock on his door, kick it in when he opens and sit my wrinkled up pooper right on his mouth and make him lick my ass….then i will beat him to death with a rolling pin, move his naked fat body to the middle of the road, slide a huge candle up his ass and light it……..



pretty sure you'd get owned at some point in that story bro.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> never done Tren, knowing me right now, if i do some TREN i will go on a bender, Fly to where Silhua lives, knock on his door, kick it in when he opens and sit my wrinkled up pooper right on his mouth and make him lick my ass?.then i will beat him to death with a rolling pin, move his naked fat body to the middle of the road, slide a huge candle up his ass and light it??..



pretty sure you'd get owned at some point in that story bro.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tren makes me feel like I could hold down Rednack instead of tying him up while I forcefully sodomize him.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> pretty sure you'd get owned at some point in that story bro.



you must have some weird misconception about Silhua, anyone as ridiculous as him just screams moomys boy hiding in the basement for me. The only ownership would be me laughing so hard if i actually met him and cracking a rib…..


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> makes me feel like a piece of shit!!!




Azza feels like this, and he doesnt have to inject a thing


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm on my first run of tren ace at 400mg a week at 200mg of prop a week.  Loving it!  Strength is strong, but have to keep my ego in check as I lift by myself.  Started 4th week and I think just now the nightly hot flashes that people mention are starting to kick in...


----------



## rage racing (Jun 27, 2012)

I am about 3 and a half weeks into my Tren cycle (60mg TrenA ED and 250mg Test EW). I fucking love this shit. Strength is insane and I am really starting to tighten up. No insomnia but the night sweats are starting to come. The shit really has me on edge but I am ok.........for now. Tren I think I love you.....


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 27, 2012)

Its all fun and games until the insomnia/anxiety hits. week 3-4 for me. By week 6 I'm burnt.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate it


----------



## rage racing (Jun 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Its all fun and games until the insomnia/anxiety hits. week 3-4 for me. By week 6 I'm burnt.


The plan is 8-10 weeks. Hope I can hold it together....


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought Tren Caugh was kind of a myth. I am on my second cycle using tren..both times it was Tren Ace 100MG ED...fist one no tren caugh, and on this second one....oddly enough on the last two injects as soon as i start to inject, i get this crazy fucking tightness in the top of my lungs..(like when you are outside in the winter and try to take a deep breath...I have not got the "caugh" yet...but i felt like if i tried to take a deep breath it would of been all over....it passes in about 2 minutes....I LOVE TREN!!!


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 27, 2012)

the anxiety from tren is overwhelming however, when your out at the club/bar scene you look at all the girls and you know you could have your pick at any of em..


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> the anxiety from tren is overwhelming however, when your out at the club/bar scene you look at all the girls and you know you could have your pick at any of em..




you also know that you could beat the fuck out of them as well.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 27, 2012)

ya people think they're all tough at the bar but really they ain't shit when they meet someone thats been running tren..  if u get knocked down you just keep getting back up like the Terminator and you lay that bitch out flat!


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 27, 2012)

I think tren is good to get a harder look if using adrol or dbol. That's it though. No strenghth gains that adrol or dbol can't crush. Anxiety, sleeplessness are a yes in my case with tren. I ALWAYS use test. Test is best. Tren is fun though at first, and when ya want to be a little crazy.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 28, 2012)

I will never do Tren E again period. I was on 500mg a week, and my side effects were out of control. Face and back broke out, lipids went through the roof and felt like shit when all the sides hit. I looked and felt like a God though in the middle of the cycle. Just to much with the E. I could not drop the sides fast enough and it took 6 months to get ride of the break outs with a prescription. I plan on doing a tren/mast blend 75mg EOD though for my next cycle. Right now I am on 900mg test e, 1g primo, 50mg Anavar and LOVING it, I tossed in some Winny in the beginning cause I was on dbol to get the water out.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 28, 2012)

Would 200 mg tren e/week net any gains for a novice to AAS?


----------



## longworthb (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure about tren e but I ran 50mg Ed of ace and my strength gains were insane. Cut me up with proper diet to a full 8 pack at around 215. I'd say if u have more run as much as u can stand


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Would 200 mg tren e/week net any gains for a novice to AAS?


yeah, brah, good starting point for noobz tryin to get shredded.
split it into two 100mg shots for maximum aesthetics.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 28, 2012)

i'd stay away from E sides are bad and they take forever to get out of your system. run Ace, that way if you can not handle the sides its out of you fast.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 28, 2012)

Can someone brew me a 100 mg/ml Boldenone Acetate? I will pay top dollar.


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 1, 2012)

keep tren at 400-600/w.. i had it around 800 and about beat the living shit out of my brother almost for no reason.. shit gets me hostile... you will start remembering every dream, like you dont even sleep its weird as fuck, my thought process is weird as shit on it


----------



## squigader (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha don't complain then! Enjoy it, apparently tren makes you feel invincible. Similar to cocaine I guess...


----------



## Haitiansensation (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, this is my 3rd cycle but first run with tren e. I've ran test e, test e + deca + Dbol, and now I'm 7 or 8 weeks in on test e and tren e cycle.
I am really losing my mind. If I'm not constantly thinking about fucking something or I'm thinking about killing something and then fucking it. And I mean a lot. No insomnia and a little night sweats but just constant psychopathic thoughts. I'm doing really well considering the thoughts though i think.
M,y wife took my kids out of the house tonight and got a hotel earlier today but she finally agreed to come home 
tomorrow. I've been doing really well, I will be sitting at the dinner table and just think about bashing her brains in with the papertowl holder or something but I just sit there and smile and listen about her day at work.
But tonight I was ironing my pants and I slammed the iron down and it broke th.......
Sorry it doesn't matter. I'll be fine for the last week or so. As long as no one is dead, everything will be just fine.


But my strength is through the roof and I have never looked better. 
My diet is shit because of my attitude, hard to eat when you just don't give a fuck anymore. But amazing gains considering. Think I'll try high dose anavar next time. 
And if I ever run tren again it will be ace so I can just get on and get the fuck off.
Sorry for rambling, it's late.

Oh yeah test e is 500 per week and tren is at 400 both split on mon and thurs


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2012)

Haitiansensation said:


> Hey, this is my 3rd cycle but first run with tren e. I've ran test e, test e + deca + Dbol, and now I'm 7 or 8 weeks in on test e and tren e cycle.
> I am really losing my mind. If I'm not constantly thinking about fucking something or I'm thinking about killing something and then fucking it. And I mean a lot. No insomnia and a little night sweats but just constant psychopathic thoughts. I'm doing really well considering the thoughts though i think.
> M,y wife took my kids out of the house tonight and got a hotel earlier today but she finally agreed to come home
> tomorrow. I've been doing really well, *I will be sitting at the dinner table and just think about bashing her brains in with the papertowl holder *or something but I just sit there and smile and listen about her day at work.
> ...





Sounds about right to me. 

I love Tren


----------



## Intense (Jul 19, 2012)

Haitiansensation said:


> Hey, this is my 3rd cycle but first run with tren e. I've ran test e, test e + deca + Dbol, and now I'm 7 or 8 weeks in on test e and tren e cycle.
> I am really losing my mind. If I'm not constantly thinking about fucking something or I'm thinking about killing something and then fucking it. And I mean a lot. No insomnia and a little night sweats but just constant psychopathic thoughts. I'm doing really well considering the thoughts though i think.
> M,y wife took my kids out of the house tonight and got a hotel earlier today but she finally agreed to come home
> tomorrow. I've been doing really well, I will be sitting at the dinner table and just think about bashing her brains in with the papertowl holder or something but I just sit there and smile and listen about her day at work.
> ...




What the fuck...



Note to self: While in a relationship stay away from tren.


----------



## squigader (Jul 19, 2012)

Seriously, tren e sounds like a violent fantasy inducer.


----------



## darebear7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I just hit 200mg of tren e in an unmarked bottle
> and two hours after pinning i feel like i just snorted a 8 ball of cocaine?
> 
> 
> any suggestions?



it'll make you feel like a little weak child.....better just give it to me


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 19, 2012)

Haitiansensation said:


> Hey, this is my 3rd cycle but first run with tren e. I've ran test e, test e + deca + Dbol, and now I'm 7 or 8 weeks in on test e and tren e cycle.
> I am really losing my mind. If I'm not constantly thinking about fucking something or I'm thinking about killing something and then fucking it. And I mean a lot. No insomnia and a little night sweats but just constant psychopathic thoughts. I'm doing really well considering the thoughts though i think.
> M,y wife took my kids out of the house tonight and got a hotel earlier today but she finally agreed to come home
> tomorrow. I've been doing really well, I will be sitting at the dinner table and just think about bashing her brains in with the papertowl holder or something but I just sit there and smile and listen about her day at work.
> ...


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 19, 2012)

Be a man, up the dose


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> View attachment 46594
> 
> 
> 
> Be a man, up the dose



Werd. Kill your family, they hold you back from achieving über jerked status


----------

